# Pics of Spirit Trotting - pic heavy



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm sure you all can tell I love Spirit...OK...I'm totally smitten!




But with that comes barn blindness, so I'm wondering what others think about his movement and would it be a waste of money to get him some driving training to see if he could do it. Thoughts?







































BTW, I have thick skin so it's OK to be honest. I'd appreciate the opinion!


----------



## willowoodstables (Aug 24, 2008)

Ummm in a word...YES YES YES YES YES...truly a moving maching just by his pics IMHO. He seems very strong off his rear, which is why he is so nice in front with his movement. The only thing you may have to work on is impulsion, cause if you look at the pics sometimes he "leaves his hocks behind" meaning he isn't quite engaged. BUT that is remedied by driving and then he will get stonger behind and use his hocks better (when pic snapped his hock will be up and under him).

I'd have him broke to drive and showing in a heartbeat...nice nice horse. PS How big is he???

Kim


----------



## Leeana (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh...My....Gosh


----------



## ShaunaL (Aug 25, 2008)

WOW... he looks incredible!!!! I am so proud to own his son (who is a moving machine too, even my big-horse vet was way impressed with how big he moved LOL)

Can't wait to see pics/video of Spirit tearing up the driving arena!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm glad to hear it although I know NOTHING about driving. But I'd get him a trainer anyway, so I wouldn't be the one training him, er, screwing him up!







willowoodstables said:


> PS How big is he???
> Kim


Kim, His papers say 31" but I'm eyeballing him closer to 30"


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 25, 2008)

Barring any size issues, my answer would be: "Are you kidding me?!?!" OF COURSE he's driving material!!





Good lawd almighty, woman.



*LOL* Get that boy in harness.

Leia


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Aug 25, 2008)

So Gorgeous Parmela, Oh my god! He looks like a little farry tail! WOW


----------



## miniaddiction (Aug 25, 2008)

I second Leeanas post...

Parmela, Its actually illegal to have too many gorgeous horses in one place...I think you'd best put couple of postage stamps on a baby or two once they arrive and send em on down...I LOVE HIM!


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh! Some more pictures to save for Flirt's file









He is gorgeous!!!



:wub





I think he'd look outstanding in harness. However, I know for me, I have to keep the horses "pegged" for certain jobs. I used to want them all to drive, all to show, etc., etc., etc. And I can only do so many things at once. So, I think he could do it IF that is what you want to spend time on



:yes


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 25, 2008)

OMG he is gorgeous


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 25, 2008)

Zoom Zoom Zoom

I hope his daughter Love



moves as nice as that. If she does, she'll be in harness!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Aug 25, 2008)

Umm, yeah I would stick him in driving lol. If you don't you have one kick butt liberty horse. He is gorgeous.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks guys. I wasn't trying to be sarcastic about it or asking for compliments. I know literally nothing about driving or what makes a driving horse, so I was asking for opinions.

I've heard that just because a horse can trot doesn't mean they will once they're in harness, is that true?

BTW, for those of you with his babies, I have heard they all seem to also have a big trot but I guess none are old enough yet that anyone has actually put it to the test.


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 25, 2008)

I thought he was beautiful standing still, but my gosh, now I am really in love. The only thing he is missing (in my opinion!) is pinto spots!!

That is my kind of movement!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 25, 2008)

Parmela,

What you've heard is true I would say. Just because a horse can move big in the field doesn't necessary mean he/she can when in harness. What you may think would be an open pleasure horse may turn out to be a country horse. Or perhaps nothing at all.

If Spirit were mine, he would definitely be headed to a trainer to see exactly what he can do in harness.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Aug 25, 2008)

Parmela.......HE DOES DRIVE! They use to drive him all the time. I might have a picture..........

If I can find it I will send it.

Now I don't know if he would be a country horse, open driving or whatever because I can tell you also that just because horses trots big in a field doesn't me they will trot in harness. We call it being "allergic to leather"





BTW.........he looks fantastic.

Carol


----------



## Kendra (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are amazing pics!!


----------



## PaintNminis (Aug 25, 2008)

Stunning!!!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 25, 2008)

Vertical Limit said:


> Parmela.......HE DOES DRIVE! They use to drive him all the time. I might have a picture..........If I can find it I will send it.
> 
> Now I don't know if he would be a country horse, open driving or whatever because I can tell you also that just because horses trots big in a field doesn't me they will trot in harness. We call it being "allergic to leather"
> 
> ...


Carol,

What do you mean HE DOES DRIVE??? Who taught him? When?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 25, 2008)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> I've heard that just because a horse can trot doesn't mean they will once they're in harness, is that true?


Some horses simply don't have the mindset for driving, others don't have the strength to pull AND float at the same time, and I imagine still others simply don't understand that they're supposed to show off when they're in harness too. And ANY horse when first put in harness will lose that natural grace- they need to relearn how to move with the additional burden of the cart and all those harness straps around them. Given correct schooling and a chance to build up some muscle most of them will regain their balance and a mediocre mover may even improve OUT of the cart once they've been shown how to use their hindquarters.



Vertical Limit said:


> We call it being "allergic to leather"












I love it.

Leia


----------



## Ferin (Aug 25, 2008)

WOW!!




He is gorgeous!


----------



## Jill (Aug 26, 2008)

Parmela --

That is so cool that he drives!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He used to be owned by Brenda and Dale Harrell -- maybe they trained him? They are who I bought Hope from and then Flirt @ one week old when they decided to get out of minis (initially they were going to keep Hope's foal, but I lucked out and got them both).

Spirit is just so neat









Jill


----------



## barnbum (Aug 26, 2008)

Even with my untrained eye I see a driving machine.








Some trot big in a field and don't in harness? Huh. That must certainly befuddle the owners. Does it ever work the other way--big trot in harness, but never in the field?


----------



## Watcheye (Aug 26, 2008)

I dream of getting a dillute like that one day... very very nice


----------



## MyBarakah (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh Parmela!!!!!!!!

WOW!!!!!!! Those are awesome photos!!!!!!!!! You know how much I like this boy!!!!!!!



Besides driving I think he needs to do liberty too!!! WOW!! VERY NICE!!!!!


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 27, 2008)

First off I want to say those are BEAUTIFUL pictures and he would make one HECK of a little liberty horse.

That said, I would like to offer my own opinion to the many people wondering the difference between a horse moving in a field and moving under harness. Barnbum, horses rarely move better under harness than at liberty. At liberty, the horse is making an all-out effort to show off. When under harness, the horse is now restricted somewhat by the tack and lines, is asked to work at a steady or fast pace for an extended amount of time, and is also pulling some weight. It really limits the horse to really strut their stuff like they would uninhibited by harness and cart and driver, but also shows off the ability of the horse to do so.

Most horses do NOT move as big under harness as they do in the field with that big, prancy, tail-flagging trot. Many people post pictures of their horses trotting with their tail flagged, and ask "what driving division would you put this horse in?" and honestly it's not a good way to judge. Take picture or a video of a horse at it's regular, working trot relaxed and not "fresh" and you will then be able to put that harness on and that is what you will have.

Now, that "tail-flagging field trot" CAN be obtained under harness with the help of lots of conditioning and action aids but the miniature horse breed generally does NOT condone that method of training. It is extremely hard on the horse and requires a talented and athletic individual (think the Park Harness horses, there are VERY few good ones that have the ability).

For regular Country or Open pleasure driving, you will look at the horse's regular trot, see how much impulsion you get from behind, see what sort of front end action (lots of knee, or flat extension?) you get, and evaluate the horse's headset.

To me, this guy looks like he would make a cute driving horse because the first picture shows he is willing to naturally tuck and set his head. From the other pictures, I cool him down a notch and see a cute moving Country horse.

I hope that helps anyone,

Andrea


----------



## Connie P (Aug 27, 2008)

VERY VERY BEAUTIFUL HORSE!! YES DRIVE THAT BOY!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 27, 2008)

disneyhorse said:


> First off I want to say those are BEAUTIFUL pictures and he would make one HECK of a little liberty horse.
> That said, I would like to offer my own opinion to the many people wondering the difference between a horse moving in a field and moving under harness. Barnbum, horses rarely move better under harness than at liberty. At liberty, the horse is making an all-out effort to show off. When under harness, the horse is now restricted somewhat by the tack and lines, is asked to work at a steady or fast pace for an extended amount of time, and is also pulling some weight. It really limits the horse to really strut their stuff like they would uninhibited by harness and cart and driver, but also shows off the ability of the horse to do so.
> 
> Most horses do NOT move as big under harness as they do in the field with that big, prancy, tail-flagging trot. Many people post pictures of their horses trotting with their tail flagged, and ask "what driving division would you put this horse in?" and honestly it's not a good way to judge. Take picture or a video of a horse at it's regular, working trot relaxed and not "fresh" and you will then be able to put that harness on and that is what you will have.
> ...


I found this information very instructional and appreciate you taking the time to explain why you think one thing vs another!


----------



## midnight star stables (Aug 29, 2008)

Yep, I'd be driving that boy!


----------

